# Liverpool Nautical Catering College (Paradise Street)



## daveandsan

Did anybody ever attend the Liverpool Nautical Catering College right in the heart of the City. It was next door to the Holiday Inn, opposite "The Eagle" pub "The Dolphin" pub was nearby too. I was there doing my pre-sea training in 1977 & again in 1981 taking my 2nd Cook's ticket. The college (or the Holiday Inn) are no longer there now as they gave way to what is now called "Liverpool One" shopping complex.


----------



## Johnny Walker

*Catering college*



daveandsan said:


> Did anybody ever attend the Liverpool Nautical Catering College right in the heart of the City. It was next door to the Holiday Inn, opposite "The Eagle" pub "The Dolphin" pub was nearby too. I was there doing my pre-sea training in 1977 & again in 1981 taking my 2nd Cook's ticket. The college (or the Holiday Inn) are no longer there now as they gave way to what is now called "Liverpool One" shopping complex.


I was there in about 73 and again in 75 when Jebsens sent me there for my 2nd cooks and ships cooks certificates. Also in about 1980 when Buries sent me there to do the Purser /catering officers course.


----------



## daveandsan

Johnny Walker said:


> I was there in about 73 and again in 75 when Jebsens sent me there for my 2nd cooks and ships cooks certificates. Also in about 1980 when Buries sent me there to do the Purser /catering officers course.


Johnny, I worked for Buries Markes too. Your name rings a bell, but don't think we sailed together. Have you seen my website (below my signature) & do you "Do" Facebook? If so look me up as I run a group on there with over 60 ex-BM men as members.


----------



## alan ward

There`s a lot of postings about Paradise Street(I took 2nd,/Chief/Higher/Advanced tickets) there in the colleges thread.When i saw the name of your webpage I had a quck look because I thought it was the Hacienda which was an utter dive of a club off Upper Parliament Street.


----------

